# How early did you start having sexual desires?



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

I'm not sure how in touch with your sexuality you all are, or if you have sexual desires at all, but if you do, when did you start experiencing them?

I remember having sexual desires at a very young age. I can't remember exactly, but it was around 5-6 years old. Of course, I didn't even know what sex was, so my desires were really just to have my body touched, particularly, in private areas. This was all fully clothed, of course. I would often enjoy body contact (like wrestling) with the other boys around my neighborhood. I also may or may not have played a lot of "I'll show you mine if you show me yours"-type games.

Was that too much detail? 

I feel pretty weird about this. Feel free to confirm that I'm a freak.

Anyway, what about you guys?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

As a small child (5yo) I started to hump/grind things and it would bring me to a "climax", of course nothing would come out nor would I "get hard", but I still got the great sensation that came with it. Around 10yo is when I discovered masturbation, damn Marcia Brady was hawt!



Anyway, hopefully you feel a little less weird/freakish now, even if I'm a little embarrassed now :blushed:


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

Roland787 said:


> As a small child (5yo) I started to hump/grind things and it would bring me to a "climax", of course nothing would come out nor would I "get hard", but I still got the great sensation that came with it. Around 10yo is when I discovered masturbation, damn Marcia Brady was hawt!
> 
> 
> Anyway, hopefully you feel a little less weird/freakish now, even if I'm a little embarrassed now :blushed:


I actually did experience getting hard during this time, but never experienced a climax until much later (13 I believe) when I learned about masturbation. 

Thanks a lot for sharing! I had never talked about this before, so it actually makes me feel like much less a freak now. roud:
Don't feel too embarrassed! At least you know you're not the only one. :wink:


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

5, probably.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I was sexually abused on different occurrences thru out my child hood. So as far back as I can remember sex was prevalent.

I remember I was always the "naughty" kid informing other children what everything was.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Um, when I'm 13 or so...


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

To be honest I didn't really start having sexual thoughts or desires until I was eleven and even then I didn't really understand what was going on. I grew up in a pretty religious house and stuff like that weren't acceptable. 

That kind of all went downhill when I was watching a television show late at night that same year and it mentioned masturbation which I promptly searched for the definition of and got interesting results from.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

LetsHarmonize said:


> I'm not sure how in touch with your sexuality you all are, or if you have sexual desires at all, but if you do, when did you start experiencing them?
> 
> I remember having sexual desires at a very young age. I can't remember exactly, but it was around 5-6 years old. Of course, I didn't even know what sex was, so my desires were really just to have my body touched, particularly, in private areas. This was all fully clothed, of course. I would often enjoy body contact (like wrestling) with the other boys around my neighborhood. I also may or may not have played a lot of "I'll show you mine if you show me yours"-type games.
> 
> ...


Late. Really late. But it turns out I think I had low testosterone from about the age of ... well, forever, but after about 17, it plummeted, and I wasn't diagnosed until I was 26. I didn't even have sexual interest in females at all when I was 13. Then some kid asked me if I had heard of "master bait" and when I had no clue, he told me it was fishbait. Lol. Anyway, I looked it up in a dictionary and tried it out (stupid dictionary said you needed lube, which is not true for intact men). Once when I was 13 or 14, a friend showed me how he traded nudes of women. I don't recall any sexual interest when I saw one of them, just a sort of curiousity about how things worked and were arranged for women.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I was very young, maybe 6 or 7 as well.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

About 15, I am not counting little kid stuff like being curious about privates, other people's privates etc. That's normal...

Note touching other people's privates at such a young age... didn't do that, just curious!


----------



## phato (Jul 6, 2013)

Had my first sexual desire when I was 10, and the first sexual experience at the age of 12.


----------



## Ninibear (Apr 19, 2014)

Strangely, around 4 or 5???


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Young. 5 or 6 maybe? used to fantasize about getting tied up and being "touched" even waaaaay back then. Which sounds super weird and almost unbelievable. I also really liked it when my playmates would hold me down and tickle me.

Why is this so weird to admit?


----------



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't remember when but I was always curious about a lot of different things, sex was one of them. at the age of 13-14, I ejaculated something and I was so terrified, later I had a discussion over it with my friends, Now I know why they laughed their asses off.  Good that I could share it here. I realized that there are tangible and intangible prospect of sex.


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

This is all pretty interesting. Thanks for the responses everyone! roud:



MelanieM said:


> About 15, I am not counting little kid stuff like being curious about privates, other people's privates etc. That's normal...
> 
> Note touching other people's privates at such a young age... didn't do that, just curious!


I don't remember actually touching anyone else's privates when I was a kid. I probably wanted to though. I also do remember being touched by another kid as a sort of experiment we were trying, which was purely sexually curious in nature (as in, this was not a game of doctor).


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

LetsHarmonize said:


> This is all pretty interesting. Thanks for the responses everyone! roud:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember actually touching anyone else's privates when I was a kid. I probably wanted to though. I also do remember being touched by another kid as a sort of experiment we were trying, which was purely sexually curious in nature (as in, this was not a game of doctor).


LOL, just realized how weird my post sounded. For the record I don't remember touching anyone's privates as a child as well.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

Hmm.

When I was in elementary school, I remember taking the clothes off Barbie dolls and finding it interesting and taboo, though I didn't understand at the time what was going on.

Even before then, when I was still in daycare, I remember occasionally getting erections during naptime and playing with myself a bit. At the time, however, I don't think I made a sexual connection to it, much less had any idea what sex was.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

I remember getting caught staring at the same girl's butt pretty often at around the age of 12 so at oldest 12. 

Probably 11.


----------



## Imaginary Numb3r (Dec 14, 2013)

Around 19? That's when I came across the idea of testing mastrubation.
I think around 15/16 I look at boobs quite often because, but with no real desires.

But in retrospective I can see how fucked up Ni can really be. I was already getting hard with around 7 when I saw people morphing and shifting into something differently. In a way, it still fascinates me, but not in that regard xD


----------



## arbremort (Aug 21, 2013)

Somewhere between 3-4. :|


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I started experience genuine sexual attraction with an object of my desires when I was around 10 and I discovered porn. It solidified into sexual orientation at around 12 when I began to understand what feelings I was having and why.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I think around 9-10 but didn't really "get it" (the concept that is  ) until a few years after. I feel like it kinda plummeted for awhile and then creeped up on me again like 14+.. 

I get the sense that these days a lot of people view me as sort of asexual though (I'm 24) which I think is interesting. I suppose I am just better at paying attention to other things.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

12 I still remember the first chicks I fapped to. a chick from a tv show in a bikini. irl it was a istj? chick, but my first 3 crushes were enfp, enfp, esfj, istp, infp in that order. the first chicks that liked me were isfj, isfp, isfp? wow memories.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not really sure what fits under that category...

I had sexual _thoughts _when I was in early grade school but there was no real drive or desire to act them out.

In earliest elementary school, the thought of being in danger or kidnapped sexually stimulated me... But I interpreted this feeling as "Needing to go to the bathroom but not really..." It was confusing but I loved that feeling.


Maybe this is my early NTP rebel revealing itself but even the thought of being *late for class *would sexually arouse me (Yeah, I don't understand this either.....) I would deliberately hide on the playground while everyone got into their stupid lines of conformity and marched back to class. I got a tingly excited feeling between my legs and such a rush!

In like kindergarden I think I flashed my "breasts" (all I really did was unbutton my blouse a tiny bit gosh) at two girls in a bathroom, not realizing I was doing something sexual at all, and they both went "Ewwwww!"....
Which to this very day makes me feel like my breasts are in some way gross or something to be ashamed of.

I remember distinctly in 5th grade that being tied up and gagged sexually excited me (Long, dark story)

But I didn't start masturbating until I was like fifteen... and didn't legitimately want to have sex with another human being until I was about seventeen.


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

I masturbated for the first time when I was like six, hahaha.
It's kind of funny, I didn't know masturbation was a thing at that age, so I thought I was doing this really weird thing that only I did.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

About 5 maybe


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

~12 years old. I used to get strong infatuations with girls ~6 y/o, but I'd still cover my eyes in romantic movie scenes


----------



## yukionna (Jun 16, 2014)

probably 7, thought I probably didn't know it at the time. used to look up porn out of sheer fascination. 

I think it shaped my sexuality lol, I know that I like both girls and guys now.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

Somewhere between 4-5.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I had them at a very early age just like everyone else but it was in a very wierd way I liked to be touched only .

I didn't develop attraction to the opposite gender only when I reached grade five or six I geuss
in grade four I didn't even know why men were chasing women on tv shows .

I didn't know what love is since all my tv channles were strictly religious and they censored every little hint .


----------



## twisted krystal29 intj (Jun 9, 2014)

Im not sure the exact age I was but I was quite young and very inquisitive about everything. As I approached my early teens I could think of little else. Needless to say I was an early bloomer and an eager student.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

12-13. I always had love interests of sorts but sexual interests started later.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I experienced strong desires to kiss lips, or "make out", from at least as early as 1st grade. I still remember hearing some girls in 2nd grade talking about French kissing, and it all clicking in my mind as I remembered a short image from a movie trailer I saw, where two adults were doing it. I also have always considered kissing as sexual (it was the same kind of feeling for me), so it was weird to see people kiss in public.



Magnus von Grapple said:


> When I was in elementary school, I remember taking the clothes off Barbie dolls and finding it interesting and taboo, though I didn't understand at the time what was going on.


I did the same.



Fern said:


> I had sexual _thoughts _when I was in early grade school but there was no real drive or desire to act them out.
> 
> ... But I interpreted this feeling as "Needing to go to the bathroom but not really..." It was confusing but I loved that feeling.


When I was about 8, I'd go to the bathroom and the blood would flow South. I didn't know what it was, but somehow I knew it was 'wrong', or at least uncomfortable to walk around with it. I learned that it was directly correlated to thinking about girls in bikinis, so I forced myself to think of something else until it went away.



boblikesoup said:


> ~12 years old. I used to get strong infatuations with girls ~6 y/o, but I'd still cover my eyes in romantic movie scenes


For me, that embarrassment (when seeing PG-13 sex scenes with other people) lasted until this year. I was conditioned to turn away since I was a toddler, so I kept turning away, pretending that I didn't like it, because "sex is sinful", and I didn't want anybody to know that I was a bad kid.

From 6th-10th (or was it 11th?) grade, I only got dressed for gym in the bathroom stall. I was embarrassed by my body, but I was also embarrassed for being embarrassed, so that's why I eventually got over it and started dressing in front of people. Also, it was a waste of time to wait for the stall. I would often miss part of class due to it.

Repression hits hard. The weird part is that, at least in my teen years, _I_ imposed it on myself, much more than my parents could care to do. It was a combination of type 1, sexual instinct, strict religious teachings, and perhaps unconscious conditioning from my younger years.



Christina Aguilera said:


> My body's sayin' let's go, but my heart is sayin' no.


So true.:crying:



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 12-13. I always had love interests of sorts but sexual interests started later.


TBH, I think I've always seen sex as an expression of love. I don't think I could do it without an emotional connection. If there isn't soul in the act, it's just rubbing your body against somebody else, which might as well be considered glorified masturbation. So, I've had sex interests without love, but I would never follow through, and the interest would only last a short time.


----------

